# Bolts out of stock at Amazon!



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Both versions of the TiVo Bolt show as out of stock on Amazon already. Maybe it is selling well? I certainly hope so to keep our beloved TiVo afloat! :up:


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Both versions of the TiVo Bolt show as out of stock on Amazon already. Maybe it is selling well? I certainly hope so to keep our beloved TiVo afloat! :up:


Noticed that this morning. Also, went to place an order for a third Bolt from Best Buy today and now it says it's ONLY available for store pick up. The first two I'd ordered from BB were available for shipping only - and will be here tomorrow.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

There is something strange going on at Amazon.

They are not 'out of stock'. I don't think they ever got thier planned stock.

I ordered the day they were announced with a release date of Oct 4 and next day shipping on my Prime account. I expected it to ship Friday or Sat for Sunday delivery. Nope. As of this morning it still had not shipped and the delivery date was moved to Oct 9 thru 12. I purchased one from BestBuy for store pickup today and cancelled the Amazon order. Cancellation was instant which means it was not even in prep for shipping. IE not picked.

Drove over to BB and picked up the Bolt for the same price when they opened. Nothing lost but a trip to BB.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> There is something strange going on at Amazon. They are not 'out of stock'. I don't think they ever got thier planned stock. I ordered the day they were announced with a release date of Oct 4 and next day shipping on my Prime account. I expected it to ship Friday or Sat for Sunday delivery. Nope. As of this morning it still had not shipped and the delivery date was moved to Oct 9 thru 12. I purchased one from BestBuy for store pickup today and cancelled the Amazon order. Cancellation was instant which means it was not even in prep for shipping. IE not picked. Drove over to BB and picked up the Bolt for the same price when they opened. Nothing lost but a trip to BB.


Hmmmm, interesting. Did you grab the hard drive you were talking about too?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I ended up changing the order to a Samsung Spinpoint 2TB so it would be 9mm not 12.5. It works fine in the Bolt but turns out I need not have worried. A 12.5mm or taller drive will fit just fine,


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> I ended up changing the order to a Samsung Spinpoint 2TB so it would be 9mm not 12.5. It works fine in the Bolt but turns out I need not have worried. A 12.5mm or taller drive will fit just fine,


Thanks JC. I ended up seeing your thread. Great job, I'm jealous!


----------



## cyberhobbs (Apr 29, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> There is something strange going on at Amazon.
> 
> They are not 'out of stock'. I don't think they ever got thier planned stock.
> 
> ...


Same. I ordered it immediately on Amazon, but noticed they were projecting a delivery date (on Prime) of "Friday or Monday" so I sent the wife to BB and cancelled the order. Aside from the 5% store card credit, I didn't lose anything else. (Also the cost of the fabric the wife picked up at the fabric store next to BB...)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

cyberhobbs said:


> Aside from the 5% store card credit, I didn't lose anything else. (*Also the cost of the fabric the wife picked up at the fabric store next to BB...*)


Chuckle!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

cyberhobbs said:


> Same. I ordered it immediately on Amazon, but noticed they were projecting a delivery date (on Prime) of "Friday or Monday" *so I sent the wife to BB and cancelled the order. Aside from the 5% store card credit, I didn't lose anything else. (Also the cost of the fabric the wife picked up at the fabric store next to BB...)*





krkaufman said:


> Chuckle!


So she picked up *TWO Bolts* that day?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> So she picked up *TWO Bolts* that day?


Maybe she can make the new Bolt a coozie out of the fabric.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Me thinks a lot of people think that the bolt of fabric looks better than TiVo's Bolt!


----------



## cyberhobbs (Apr 29, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> So she picked up *TWO Bolts* that day?


Haha, okay, that's damn clever. Didn't even think of that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> Both versions of the TiVo Bolt show as out of stock on Amazon already. Maybe it is selling well? I certainly hope so to keep our beloved TiVo afloat! :up:


Or they only had a dozen of them.

Although I'm with you in hoping that they do well because Ira made it sound like TiVo was in a bit of trouble and I want them to succeed.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> Or they only had a dozen of them.
> 
> Although I'm with you in hoping that they do well because Ira made it sound like TiVo was in a bit of trouble and I want them to succeed.


It's no secret that they have to find an extra $150Million+/year in revenue by mid-2018 to replace the patent litigation money, otherwise they will be operating in the red. Retail success is going to have to be a large part of that.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> So she picked up *TWO Bolts* that day?


The Bolt looks likes it curving like that to pass gass.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Or they only had a dozen of them.
> 
> Although I'm with you in hoping that they do well because Ira made it sound like TiVo was in a bit of trouble and I want them to succeed.


Based on what Ira said it is imperative that the Bolt does well and if not then it appears to be the end of the consumer unit. If the Bolt doesn't sell well by this time next year there maybe no Bolt Pro either.
We will have to wait until the end of February to see how well the Bolt sales were for Christmas.
It is also worth mentioning that TiVo is looking for new subs and not the loyalists buying Bolts as that will not increase their sub base.



> So this leads to why the hell did you NOT design for the TiVo enthusiast? First, we already have a roadmap plan to bring you something youll like way better in 2016 (more on this shortly). This product is on the already established 3 year product cycle which youre used to. Second, there just aren't enough of you to sustain the companys retail business alone. If there were, I assure you wed have a way different approach. TiVo is simply unable to build its business on the backs of its ever diminishing group of loyalists. We did 150,000 activations in our last fiscal year. Compare that to the millions of streamers out there, and the tens of millions of DVRS out there and you see that weve got a lot of ground to make up. *In order to win for the company, and for YOU, we need to expand our market. If we fail to do this, were not going to be able to do much of anything.*


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651152#post10651152


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jed1 said:


> Based on what Ira said it is imperative that the Bolt does well and if not then it appears to be the end of the consumer unit.


TiVo can't just abandon the retail side of the business. It still provides much-needed revenue that they can't afford to lose. Without it, they would be even further in the hole financially. They have no choice but to make retail work if the company is going to survive long term. They have at least until 2018 to turn it around, so I would suspect they will go forward with their Bolt Pro and 4K Mini plans next year regardless of what happens with Bolt sales this Christmas.


----------



## Craig-Tx (Oct 6, 2015)

Jed1 said:


> It is also worth mentioning that TiVo is looking for new subs and not the loyalists buying Bolts as that will not increase their sub base.


Well, the Bolt got me back together with TiVo! I've been running a WMC DVR for a few years. With WIN 10 completely dropping WMC capability, the flaky WMC experience finally outweighed my cheapness and I bought the Bolt the day it was released.

Feels good to be back on a TiVo. They've come a long way since my old Series 1 / Series 2 DirecTiVo units I previously had. Ohh and my wife is thrilled to have the Peanut remote back!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Jed1 said:


> Based on what Ira said it is imperative that the Bolt does well and if not then it appears to be the end of the consumer unit. If the Bolt doesn't sell well by this time next year there maybe no Bolt Pro either.
> We will have to wait until the end of February to see how well the Bolt sales were for Christmas.
> It is also worth mentioning that TiVo is looking for new subs and not the loyalists buying Bolts as that will not increase their sub base.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651152#post10651152


Ya the way I took that was if the Bolt isn't successful all consumer customers are getting new after that is whatever their cable partners get. Which could be nothing for years as cable companies don't like changing hardware very often.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

atmuscarella said:


> Ya the way I took that was if the Bolt isn't successful all consumer customers are getting new after that is whatever their cable partners get. Which could be nothing for years as cable companies don't like changing hardware very often.


We will know if the Bolts sales are failing as Ira stated they will discount the Bolt units if sales are lagging.


> Red, we love that you've been using TiVo for 15 years. But as you point out, as I have in other comments, the BOLT product is really not what you want. I can't imagine that any discount short of free would incent you to buy. Would it? *That said, we would only start building discounts on a new product if sales were well below our expectations.* Typical CE pattern.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651197#post10651197


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Jed1 said:


> We will know if the Bolts sales are failing as Ira stated they will discount the Bolt units if sales are lagging.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651197#post10651197


Yep remember that post also. But even if sales are good/ok through Christmas I would still expect to see something happen next spring to keep things moving. Still interested to see what they do if/when they release an OTA only unit.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

tarheelblue32 said:


> TiVo can't just abandon the retail side of the business. It still provides much-needed revenue that they can't afford to lose. Without it, they would be even further in the hole financially. They have no choice but to make retail work if the company is going to survive long term. They have at least until 2018 to turn it around, so I would suspect they will go forward with their Bolt Pro and 4K Mini plans next year regardless of what happens with Bolt sales this Christmas.


You have to realize that most of the patent lawsuit money is going into a stock buy back program. This brings up the most important point is TiVo is a publically traded company so many things can happen if the Bolt does not meet expectations. Maybe Arris will buy them up and discontinue the retail unit like they did with Moxi.

I just remembered that you asked me if I was a glass half empty guy. I am a realist and you have to measure where TiVo was to where TiVo is right now. The real answer is their glass is three quarters of the way empty and it is still emptying out as it relates to their retail subscriber base.
If TiVo can not reverse this trend now then there is no point in going forward, so that means it will be over. These are Ira's words not mine. TiVo has monumental uphill battle in front of them and I believe we will know come spring when they report their Christmas season numbers.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

atmuscarella said:


> Yep remember that post also. But even if sales are good/ok through Christmas I would still expect to see something happen next spring to keep things moving. Still interested to see what they do if/when they release an OTA only unit.


That is what I am waiting for. I would buy a Bolt now but I can not swing it financially. If sales are poor when they report next spring I will not buy in and I may look to sell my two units before the bad news hits.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jed1 said:


> You have to realize that most of the patent lawsuit money is going into a stock buy back program. This brings up the most important point is TiVo is a publically traded company so many things can happen if the Bolt does not meet expectations. Maybe Arris will buy them up and discontinue the retail unit like they did with Moxi.


Possibly.



Jed1 said:


> I just remembered that you asked me if I was a glass half empty guy. I am a realist and you have to measure where TiVo was to where TiVo is right now. The real answer is their glass is three quarters of the way empty and it is still emptying out as it relates to their retail subscriber base.
> If TiVo can not reverse this trend now then there is no point in going forward, so that means it will be over. These are Ira's words not mine. TiVo has monumental uphill battle in front of them and I believe we will know come spring when they report their Christmas season numbers.


I said that for TiVo to survive long term, they have to turn around the retail business. But as long as the patent licensing business keeps them going, there is no reason to just give up. I certainly don't think they would just abandon retail next year if Bolt sales aren't great. They will continue on until at least 2018 or until they are bought out by another company and stripped for parts, whichever comes first. But as long as TiVo remains intact as a company and the retail side is adding to their bottom line, they will keep going with it.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Possibly.
> 
> I said that for TiVo to survive long term, they have to turn around the retail business. But as long as the patent licensing business keeps them going, there is no reason to just give up. I certainly don't think they would just abandon retail next year if Bolt sales aren't great. They will continue on until at least 2018 or until they are bought out by another company and stripped for parts, whichever comes first. But as long as TiVo remains intact as a company and the retail side is adding to their bottom line, they will keep going with it.


Ya I guess they could stop selling new units but they would have to continue to deal with existing units for an extended period of time, unless the company was in a full liquidation bankruptcy.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

atmuscarella said:


> Ya I guess they could stop selling new units but they would have to continue to deal with existing units for an extended period of time, unless the company was in a full liquidation bankruptcy.


You make a good point. Yearly is probably the best bet since their patents are expiring. I really don't want to get stuck with a $1k paper weight.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

mjcxp said:


> You make a good point. Yearly is probably the best bet since their patents are expiring. I really don't want to get stuck with a $1k paper weight.


People have been worrying about that for 15 years. But with TiVo raising the price on lifetime, it really isn't worth it anymore anyways. I will say though that if TiVo didn't believe in its long-term survival, then it probably wouldn't be discouraging lifetime and pushing the annual service so hard. If TiVo though they would only be around another year or two, they would want as much lifetime money up front as they could get.


----------



## MarkSFCA (Oct 18, 2004)

It's back in stock at Amazon but the stock is coming from "weaKness DVR superstore"


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

MarkSFCA said:


> It's back in stock at Amazon but the stock is coming from "weaKness DVR superstore"


Yeah that doesn't really count. It's still "Temporarily out of stock." from Amazon.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

so did amazon ship any bolts yet to anyone here?

It's really not a good sign that it's still temporarily out of stock.


----------



## GIXX1300 (Sep 15, 2003)

Was about to pull the trigger until they told me $600 for lifetime or excuse me, "all in one".


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

All Tivo needs to do, is come up with the "all in one" Holy Grail unit that many people seem to want. Something like a Tivo dvr, including the full capabilities of a Roku 3or 4, AND some sort of OTT setup, say SlingTV style. If they could do that, they'd be selling these things hand over fist...

They'd make so much money, they wouldn't have to worry anymore.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

MikeBear said:


> All Tivo needs to do, is come up with the "all in one" Holy Grail unit that many people seem to want. Something like a Tivo dvr, including the full capabilities of a Roku 3or 4, AND some sort of OTT setup, say SlingTV style. If they could do that, they'd be selling these things hand over fist...
> 
> They'd make so much money, they wouldn't have to worry anymore.


But they don't have games like Apple TV, roku, Amazon Fire, and Xbox/ps4 do.

It looks like Xbox is the closest to becoming the go to all in one machine when it adds a dvr soon


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jrr6415sun said:


> It looks like Xbox is the closest to becoming the go to all in one machine when it adds a dvr soon


It'll be a handy utility for some existing Xbox One users, but I wouldn't be too concerned if I were TiVo, until MS can ramp-up the number of tuners. It's more than a novelty, I'd say, but not a threat as a TiVo DVR replacement.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

MikeBear said:


> All Tivo needs to do, is come up with the "all in one" Holy Grail unit that many people seem to want. Something like a Tivo dvr, including the full capabilities of a Roku 3or 4, AND some sort of OTT setup, say SlingTV style. If they could do that, they'd be selling these things hand over fist...
> 
> They'd make so much money, they wouldn't have to worry anymore.


WHy would I want that? I can get a ROku if I want something with all those apps. Plus it would cost too much for all that. Sales would really tank because the price would be even higher than now.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Jrr6415sun said:


> But they don't have games like Apple TV, roku, Amazon Fire, and Xbox/ps4 do.
> 
> It looks like Xbox is the closest to becoming the go to all in one machine when it adds a dvr soon


Except that the XBOne audio is still borked. It has been that way since launch and AFAIK it still is. Although I just got the Win10 update on my XBOnes so I supposed it's possible they may have finally fixed it. I have not checked yet. But the XBOne is one of the last boxes I want to use for any of that stuff because the surround audio is mapped to the wrong channels. It is very annoying when audio that should be coming from the side surrounds is coming from the rear surrounds instead.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> WHy would I want that? I can get a ROku if I want something with all those apps. Plus it would cost too much for all that. Sales would really tank because the price would be even higher than now.


I think the key is to do "enough" rather than "everything," and do enough quite well.

TiVo's on track to "enough," but could use a few additional features and fine-tuning of past enhancements. (edit: Ideally, TiVo can position themselves with a superior set of features, so when a new security mechanism comes to replace CableCARD, they'll be able to market their solution to both cable *and* satellite customers. Being limited to cable customers hasn't helped TiVo's bottom line.)


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> WHy would I want that? I can get a ROku if I want something with all those apps. Plus it would cost too much for all that. Sales would really tank because the price would be even higher than now.


Ya got to love all of us. We want a super device that does it all, that works exactly like we want it to, and of course is cheap or better yet they pay us to use. And we are not afraid to tell TiVo just how simple that should be, with lots of posts in many threads. Come on TiVo don't worry about being profitable give me more for less, whats the matter with ya?!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> Ya got to love all of us. We want a super device that does it all, that works exactly like we want it to, and of course is cheap or better yet they pay us to use. And we are not afraid to tell TiVo just how simple that should be, with lots of posts in many threads. Come on TiVo don't worry about being profitable give me more for less, whats the matter with ya?!


AW come on with the* (profit)* TiVo is making of course people feel that way


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks like the 500GB Bolt is now in stock at Amazon, but it "may require an extra 1-2 days to process."

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-500GB-Un...UTF8&qid=1444606237&sr=1-1&keywords=tivo+bolt


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> WHy would I want that?


So you don't have to switch inputs on the TV and swap remotes. Pain in the ass, that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> So you don't have to switch inputs on the TV and swap remotes. Pain in the ass, that.


But that's just it. The rokus has hundreds if not thousands of apps. There has never been and will never be one box that does everything. The best you can hope for is a box that gets the major things. I can't see a time when there will ever be one box that has everything I want.


----------

